# 19's with +38mm, Eibach pro Doable????



## dhberk505 (May 3, 2007)

Will 19"x8.5 wheels with a 38mm offset work with a Eibach 1" drop upfront, .8" in the rear possible???
Anybody else running this same wheel and drop kit?
thanks for any replies
Any size tire that will fit without rub?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Going to a 38mm is pushing the rim towards the fender just a bit over 3/8" based on the stock offset of 48mm. Even with a 8" wide wheel you still may have slight rubbing depending on the section width of the tire. Anything above 8" wide I think you'll have problems unless you trim or roll your fenders.


----------

